# I smoke with the same pipe every day...



## Bryant (Mar 9, 2010)

I have been using the same pipe every day for over a year. I clean it regularly and yet it still smokes perfectly fine. 

I have about three dozen pipes that were given to me by a former pipe smoker that I am planning on selling. Here is the reason, all the pipes I got were the standard style dime store pipes from the 1960's and 1970's. They cleaned up well and I bagged them. The pipe I smoke on everyday is a Savinelli and I do use the little moistener filter. After having smoked both styles of pipes, I found I prefer the Savinelli. So I figured if I sell off the other pipes then I'll get some funds for another Savinelli. 

Anyway, would someone sell pipes on E-Bay or here?


Bryant from Ohio


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Bryant, You have to be on the forum, I think for 90 days and have 100 posts, to access the buy and sell part of the forum. Back in the 60s I had two pipes and smoked six pipefuls a day. I did that for a while before I bought another pipe and it didn't hurt them at all. If you tell my wife that I will deny it. I think all that rotation stuff is an excuse to buy more pipes, but it is an excuse I use.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Proof of just how amazing a material we have in briar!


----------



## Bryant (Mar 9, 2010)

The key is this spring loaded scraping tool that I got. It basically scrapes all the carbon out of the bowl with a few turns, I then soak the pipe in rum or scotch for a few hours, then run some pipe cleaners through it, and replace the wood filter. I have smoked 6-8 bowls a day from the same pipe since around Feb 2010. Interestingly, the stem is still tight and she smokes really nice. 


B


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

While it may be better for a pipe in the long run (several years), smoking one pipe all the time will probably not hurt it in the short term. That is, if you keep it clean & maintain it well. 

I have a pipe that I will often smoke several times back to back, with no issues. I clean it everytime though.

I say good for you Bryant!


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Bryant said:


> The key is this spring loaded scraping tool that I got. It basically scrapes all the carbon out of the bowl with a few turns, I then soak the pipe in rum or scotch for a few hours, then run some pipe cleaners through it, and replace the wood filter. I have smoked 6-8 bowls a day from the same pipe since around Feb 2010. Interestingly, the stem is still tight and she smokes really nice.
> 
> 
> B


How often do you clean the pipe?


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

i agree w/ nachman, this thing about pipes turning sour,(maybe if you used lemon flavored tobacco), i don't believe that nonsense. but if the pipe smokes fine i think it'll just get better with time. mike


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Nachman said:


> ...I think all that rotation stuff is an excuse to buy more pipes, but it is an excuse I use.


My wife has a need to rotate her shoes and handbags, so I need to rotate pipes!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

CWL said:


> My wife has a need to rotate her shoes and handbags, so I need to rotate pipes!


Good point!!!


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

You can smoke the same pipe, day after day, and only clean it a couple times a week, when it clogs up, and you and your pipe will be fine. I do it all the time.


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

Daily use works best for cobs (being comfortably disposable)... although I have yet to burn one of mine out/clog it.


----------



## Bryant (Mar 9, 2010)

I smoke the pipe for a week straight then at the end of the week, I clean it really well. Same pipe now going on about a year and half with six plus bowls a day. I could care less if it burns out eventually, I'll just buy another and do the same thing. I'm hardcore like that. I have probably three dozen pipes here, I only smoke one. 

B


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a pete shannon 80s that I smoke everyday also. It gets a days rest once a week maybe. When it burns a hole through it I will get another.  keep smoking!


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Thats how the Old timers do it.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I simply cannot smoke the same pipe daily, I only smoke twice a week so they get plenty of rest. That being said I believe one pipe would work fine after all thats what the old schoolers did.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Bryant said:


> I have been using the same pipe every day for over a year. I clean it regularly and yet it still smokes perfectly fine.


Sure you *can*, but then what's the 
point in having hundreds of pipes? :rotfl:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

There's lots of cigar smokers on here that are curious about pipes maybe see if you could work out a few trades for some of those pipes your looking to sell .... of course I don't know the value of the pipes or what interest there would be but I would say that taking care of eachother is a positive thing that makes this forum great.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

First, congrats on the 666th post, Kapathy! :evil: Seems like a milestone that shouldn't go unnoticed...

And more on topic, I've never given much stock to "rules and regulations" of pipe smoking (or anything, for that matter) and find that if it works for me, who cares? Same with cigars, if i punch when I'm supposed to cut, or torch when im supposed to use matches, it makes no difference as long as i enjoy the smoke.

I do try to rotate my pipes, though, since I dont want to take the risk of ruining an expensive pipe. Personal choice, however.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

*The following is taken from Twain Quotes.com:*

MR. HATTON appears to be in doubt whether Mark Twain smokes three hundred cigars a year-or a month. There is a slight difference both to tobacconist and consumer. I have been told that his annual, allowance is three thousand cigars. But it must not be thought that his devotion to tobacco stops at this trivial quantity. The cigars merely represent his dessert in the way of smoking. The solid repast of nicotine is taken by means of a corn-cob pipe.

The bowl of this pipe is made from the hollowed-out cob of an ear of Indian corn. It is a very light pipe, and it colours brown as you use it, and ultimately black, so they call it in America "The Missouri Meerschaum." I was much impressed by the ingenuity with which Mark Twain fills his corn-cob pipe. The humorist is an inspired Idler. He is a lazy man, and likes to do things with the least trouble to himself. He smokes a granulated tobacco which he keeps in a long check bag made of silk and rubber. When he has finished smoking, he knocks the residue from the bowl of the pipe, takes out the stem, places it in his vest pocket, like a pencil or a stylographic pen, and throws the bowl into the bag containing the granulated tobacco. When he wishes to smoke again (this is usually five minutes later) he fishes out the bowl, which is now filled with tobacco, inserts the stern, and strikes a light.

Noticing that his pipe was very-aged and black, and knowing that he was about to enter a country where corn-cob pipes are not, I asked him if he had brought a supply of pipes with him. "Oh, no," he answered, "I never smoke a new corn-cob pipe. A new pipe irritates the throat. No corn-cob pipe is fit for anything until it has been used at least a fortnight."

"How do you manage then?" I asked. "Do you follow the example of the man with the tight boots;--wear them a couple of weeks before they can be put on?"

"No," said Mark Twain, "I always hire a cheap man--a man who doesn't amount to much, anyhow--who would be as well--or better--dead, and let him break in the pipe for me. I get him to smoke the pipe for a couple of weeks, then put in a new stem, and continue operations as long as the pipe holds together."
:mrgreen: :ss


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Now I have to "hire a cheap man--a man who doesn't amount to much, anyhow--who would be as well--or better--dead, and let him break in the pipe for me."

This might cost a few bucks.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

pffintuff said:


> Now I have to hire a cheap man


<---- cheap man

Address in profile. Just make sure you send enough tobacco.

 j/k


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

Mark Twain sounds like he was a very intelligent man and was indeed an excellent writer...


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

gahdzila said:


> <---- cheap man
> 
> Address in profile. Just make sure you send enough tobacco.
> 
> j/k


I was gonna post that! You beat me to it! Well, great minds think alike :yo:


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

Smoking one pipe all the time was a common occurance in the old school of pipe smoking. However, after restoring and cleaning some of those old pipes, they oftain became a soggy mess and no matter how much you clean it, the heel at the bottom of the bowl get's so damp that smoking your tobacco all the way to the bottom becomes difficult. Also, the pipe starts carrying a strong odor. While one can do this, I question why would anyone want to? I have many pipes and I smoke them all. I am one that smokes all the way to the bottom of the bowl. I would get bored with the same pipe day in and day out. i like variety and i love collecting fine pipes. While I will smoke one pipe a couple of times before switching to a fresh one, I just think that a rotation is the better way of smoking pipes. I pick a pipe depending on what tobacco i am going to smoke and the mood I am in. Also on the time I have, if I am going to sit and read or work on the computer, I tend to my larger bowled pipes. if I am taking a break and have say 20 minutes, I want a smaller bowled pipe.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> <---- cheap man
> 
> Address in profile. Just make sure you send enough tobacco.
> 
> j/k


Thanks, but I'm looking for a local indigent person.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

strongirish said:


> Smoking one pipe all the time was a common occurance in the old school of pipe smoking.


Santa Claus has a pretty good rotation, judging from googled images, but he can afford it for sure. (The elves are demon carvers!) I think the main reason for the "Old School" one pipe tradition was cost. Even at a couple bucks for a briar, that still represented a substantial purchase for people at the low end of the wage scale.

Personally, I smoke rather too much to have just one and find they start to get wet and ashy tasting if I smoke them more than a few times straight, even though I'm a "no dottle" kind of smoker.

Get a couple of cobs. With a cob, you can actually get away with one pipe pretty easily, but they're cheap, so you can afford a couple to let that briar rest a bit.


----------

